# Juwel Light Problem



## Tom (13 Aug 2011)

Recently my Juwel twin T5 light bar hasn't been working properly. When you switch it on, it flicks on for less than a second, then off again. 

What would this be a problem with? The starter? Switch?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## geoffbark (12 Sep 2011)

Hi

My Juwel Tbar light suffered the same problem, i believe it is quite common. The Starter is on its way out and will fail.

I replaced mine. I cut the bottom of the Tbar open with my dremel, sourced a new starter from ebay. fitted it then sealed a bit of plastic using aquatic sealant to the opening.

There is a website where someone shows you how to do it. i will link it when i can remember where it is.

Found it, it is on another forum, please delete if it is against forum rules to linkhttp://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ing-juwel-light-bar/+juwel+light+unit&ct=clnk


----------



## JenCliBee (12 Sep 2011)

It is also the symptom of a bulb about to go.... had this on various juwel tanks... replaced the offending bulb and bobs your uncle, worked perfectly


----------

